# مساعدة في cswip



## عبدالرحمن454 (25 أبريل 2013)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *_​اولاً احي القائميين على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ومفيد جداً والزوار والاعضاء 
ارجو ممن توجد لديه اسأله او اي شي خاص في الامتحان cswip3.1
يساعدنا ويضعه هنا في المنتدى نستفيد منه او في احد دخل الاختبار ويتذكر شي من الاسئله 
لاني انا عندي بعد اسبوعيين دوره واختبار دعواتكم :34::34:
ارجوووووووووو المساعده لان الشهاده مطلوبه علي بالعمل للضروره اذا ما خذيتها مافي ترقيه السنه هذي  

وجزيتم خيراً


----------



## محمدالمكابرابى (24 مايو 2013)

عليكم السلام

أخى عبدالرحمن

هل تحصلت على المادة؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (5 يونيو 2013)

سلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........ اخي محمد المكابرابي عندي كثير ملفات مهمه جدأ في خصوص الماده هذي ولو ترسلي الاسكايبي لكي ارسلها لك عن طريقه افضل


----------



## المهندس_خالد (11 يونيو 2013)

الاخ عبدالرحمن ..السلام عليكم
انا دخلت اختبار ال cswip الشهر الماضي ورسبت فقط في جزء التكنولوجي...والباقي نجحت فيها...فياليتك ترسلي مواد وتفيدنا وجزيت خيرا....


----------



## elpop10 (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن معرفة تكلفة الكورس
وفى اى مكان ممكن ادرس
وهل ممكن دخول الامتحان فقط بدون الكورس


----------

